# [iTunes] Déplacer vers clé USB



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour

J'aimerais savoir comment transférer de la musique de iTunes sur une clé Usb ?

et aussi savoir comment faire quand la musique sur itunes n'est pas en MP3 

Merci


----------



## adixya (19 Septembre 2014)

Tu es sur PC ou Mac ?
Sur PC il y a un dossier ou se trouve toute la bibliothèque de mp3, si on a activé la consolidation de la bibliothèque. C'est tout rangé proprement et automatiquement par iTunes.
Sur Mac je ne sais pas comment ça se passe. Mais ça a déjà du être multitraité sur ce forum !! (Dédicace a pascal formac XD)


----------



## lamainfroide (19 Septembre 2014)

Tiens c'est rigolo, ta question se retrouve sur deux fils.
L'un des deux fils est d'ailleurs marqué comme résolu alors qu'apparemment aucune réponse n'a été apportée.
Je t'avoue que venant de toi une question aussi basique m'étonne.
Qu'importe.


jura39200 a dit:


> J'aimerais savoir comment transférer de la musique de iTunes sur une clé Usb ?


Pour ceci, deux solutions.
1 Par Drag'n'Drop (le comité de vigilance  anti-anglicisme m'annonce qu'il est préférable que j'utilise le terme  "Glisser-Déposer) depuis iTunes.
iTunes ouvert, tu sélectionnes les morceaux désirés et tu les glisses sur ta clef.
Inconvénient  : les morceaux ainsi glissés se nommeront uniquement du titre de la  chanson, précédé éventuellement du numéro de piste. Il ne sera mention  nulle part du nom de l'artiste, pas plus que du titre de l'album. À cela  prés que les tags sont conservés. Un cmd+I sur le morceau te précisera  le nom de l'artiste, l'album, etc...


2 Par Glisser-Déposer depuis ~/Music/iTunes/iTunes Media/Music (sur Mac uniquement, je ne sais pas où se trouve ce dossier sur PC)
Puisque  c'est ici qu'est stockée ta musique, pour peu que les fichiers ajoutés à  la bibliothèque soient copiés dans le fichier iTunes Media (option  cochée par défaut, dans l'onglet "Préférences Avancées" des Prefs iTunes).
Les fichiers sont classés ainsi :
un  dossier au nom de l'artiste contenant des sous dossiers au nom des  différents albums, ces derniers contenant les fichiers musicaux.
Tu peux glisser un morceau, un album complet, voire un artiste complet en respectant l'arborescence.
Inconvénient  : Ça peut être risqué. Il ne faut pas tripatouiller dans ce dossier,  c'est ta bibliothèque tout de même. Il convient d'ailleurs de  n'effectuer que des drag'n'drop vers des périph externes pour éviter les  risques de déplacement de fichiers qui entraineraient des liens morts  depuis iTunes.




jura39200 a dit:


> et aussi savoir comment faire quand la musique sur itunes n'est pas en MP3


Quelle est la question exactement ?
Que faut-il faire si le format du fichier est .m4a ?
Moi je dirais, rien.
Il est supporté un peu partout ce format, non ? (c'est une véritable question pas une figure de style)
Sinon, réencoder le (ou les) morceau(x).
1 Via les prefs iTunes, onglet général, vérifier quel est le format d'encodage dans les "Réglages d'importation".
Si tu vois "Importer via encodeur mp3", alors étape 3
Sinon
2 Choisir l'encodeur mp3, et régler éventuellement la qualité d'encodage.
3 Sélectionner le (ou les) morceau(x) à réencoder.
4 Fichier/Créer une version/Créer une version mp3.
5 Laisser agir.
Attention,  tu viens de créer des doublons (ben oui), certes dans un format  d'encodage différent mais des doublons quand même. À toi d'agir en  conséquence pour éviter le gonflement inutile de ta bibliothèque.
Ne va pas supprimer les versions mp3 avant de les avoir transférées .


Ah Ah, grillé par adixya. Ça m'apprendra à écrire des romans.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2014)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Tiens c'est rigolo, ta question se retrouve sur deux fils.
> L'un des deux fils est d'ailleurs marqué comme résolu alors qu'apparemment aucune réponse n'a été apportée.
> Je t'avoue que venant de toi une question aussi basique m'étonne.
> Qu'importe.
> ...



Merci pour vos réponses

j'ai déplacer ce sujet dans le topic adapté


J'ai pas essayer le format m4a dans la voiture


----------



## adixya (19 Septembre 2014)

Oh ma réponse était beaucoup moins détaillée, je pense que tu as bien balayé le sujet !!


----------



## phgeslin (3 Novembre 2014)

Moi, je fais bêtement un copier-coller des morceaux que je désire transférer; c'est rapide et efficace
bien à vous
Philippe


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (3 Novembre 2014)

Pareil : "glisser-déposer" des fichiers directement de Itunes au dossier de destination, simple et efficace. 

En revanche je ne sais pas si cette méthode fonctionne sous Windows. 

Pour le "m4a dans la voiture" se référer au mode d'emploi de ton autoradio


----------

